# Which Cordless grease gun Alemite or Lincoln??



## kingston (Dec 16, 2008)

I was hoping that some of you all might have some experience with these two brands of cordless grease guns. My concerns are build quality, battery life, and PSI. I am leaning toward the 14.4V Alemite.

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 16, 2008)

kingston said:


> I was hoping that some of you all might have some experience with these two brands of cordless grease guns. My concerns are build quality, battery life, and PSI. I am leaning toward the 14.4V Alemite.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



Lincoln


----------



## ASD (Dec 16, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Lincoln


+1


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 17, 2008)

gr8scott72 said:


> Lincoln



I have a lincoln 14.4 that I got second hand (thanks andy) and it's still on the battery that he had on there. I got it back in September and have run half a dozen tubes, maybe even 10 or so, thru it.

PSI is incredible. The tracks on my Carlton 7015 trx are tensioned with grease and take a high psi to get them tight enuf. (Actually bursted the hose on a hand held greaser.) The gun just pushed them snug no problem at all.


----------



## Curbside (Dec 17, 2008)

Mine is a Lincoln. It is at least 10years old. Is run multiple times a day. Still using the same batteries. Gun has been used in the heat and the freezing temps of the winter. I've left it in the rain and the back of the truck I don't know how many times. It must have pumped thousands of tubes of grease and still keeps chugging away. I don't know anything about the other brand but my Lincoln is like a Timex watch "it takes a lickin but keeps on tickin."

Of course now that I stated how tough my gun has been you almost know that it will pack it in sometime today. Ha


----------



## Oly's Stump (Dec 17, 2008)

I have the Lincoln and its worth the money!


----------



## tomtrees58 (Dec 17, 2008)

:smoking:


Oly's Stump said:


> I have the Lincoln and its worth the money!



yup i have one tom trees


----------



## thejdman04 (Dec 17, 2008)

lincoln is definitly worth it


----------



## sharkfin12us (Dec 17, 2008)

kingston said:


> I was hoping that some of you all might have some experience with these two brands of cordless grease guns. My concerns are build quality, battery life, and PSI. I am leaning toward the 14.4V Alemite.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian



lincoln i did alot of research before i bought mine.Mine is 10,000 psi pressure.I have 2 batteries.Makes life so much easier.


----------



## jason2078 (Dec 18, 2008)

*im happy!*

I like my lincoln, 2 batteries so ones always on standby.


----------



## Bill G (Dec 18, 2008)

I have the Lincoln. I did not know there was another brand. The downfall is I need more batteries and just like every other gun priming can be a PIA.

bill


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069 (Dec 18, 2008)

lincoln all the way


----------



## gr8scott72 (Dec 18, 2008)

Bill G said:


> I have the Lincoln. I did not know there was another brand. The downfall is I need more batteries and just like every other gun priming can be a PIA.
> 
> bill



More batteries? Just how much do you grease?

I've never had any trouble priming mine. Just hold the trigger down for about 3-4 seconds and out comes the new grease.


----------



## JohnH (Dec 18, 2008)

Lincoln


----------



## kingston (Dec 18, 2008)

*No body has used the Alemite*

Thanks for all the good feedback on the Lincoln. Still wondering about the Alemite. The Lincoln is less $'s...


----------



## jbighump (Dec 20, 2008)

lincoln all the way i work for a large construction company and we must have 50 of those things no probs i ve seen in 4 years


----------



## 74craig (Jan 12, 2009)

Lincoln all the way have not ever had a problem with one!I have not ever heard of the other brand?


----------



## Mama Tried (Jan 13, 2009)

We use Lincoln


----------



## BC_Logger (Jan 13, 2009)

lincoln


----------



## TonyG (Jan 17, 2009)

*If you have a problem...*

priming, we have luck with this method.
As your tightening the barrel after a reload, stop just a thread or so from the top. Hit the trigger and then start tightening immediately, it should purge the air fast.


----------



## motor (Jan 17, 2009)

Lincolns are good but we just switched to the Snap-on 18V and like them better. Longer battery life, higher PSI, better tips. Don't know the long haul yet though.

Also don't know cost difference.


----------



## roddyo (Jan 17, 2009)

*I would go with the Alemite*



kingston said:


> I was hoping that some of you all might have some experience with these two brands of cordless grease guns. My concerns are build quality, battery life, and PSI. I am leaning toward the 14.4V Alemite.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Brian




Here's a link to some people that use the Alemite. If I was going to buy one it would be the Alemite. 

I used to be a Lincoln Man until they started making them in China. I make my money off of Americans and that's where I try to spend it. I'm off my soap box now. 

I use air so it isn't that big a deal to me.

***********************************/Forum/showthread.php?t=5773


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 18, 2009)

roddyo said:


> Here's a link to some people that use the Alemite. If I was going to buy one it would be the Alemite.
> 
> I used to be a Lincoln Man until they started making them in China. I make my money off of Americans and that's where I try to spend it. I'm off my soap box now.
> 
> ...



What about this quote from that thread?:

"I just got off of the phone with Rodney at Alemite tech support. Alemite cordless grease guns are made in CHINA. Too bad."



*Plus, that thread is really more talking about manual guns with just a few mentions of cordless guns.


----------



## gr8scott72 (Jan 18, 2009)

motor said:


> Lincolns are good but we just switched to the Snap-on 18V and like them better. Longer battery life, higher PSI, better tips. Don't know the long haul yet though.
> 
> Also don't know cost difference.



I don't know how much longer battery life you really need. I pumped probably 20 cans of grease thru mine over the corse of several months before needing a battery change and the battery had been used before I even got the gun. (Got it second hand.)


----------



## 385XP (Jan 18, 2009)

We have both and the licoln seems to stay charged longer. Id go with the lincoln.


----------



## roddyo (Jan 18, 2009)

*Clearing a Few Things Up.*



gr8scott72 said:


> What about this quote from that thread?:
> 
> "I just got off of the phone with Rodney at Alemite tech support. Alemite cordless grease guns are made in CHINA. Too bad."



Yes it's true that the cordless guns are made in China along with the cheaper hand held guns. Alemites best hand held gun is made in the USA. What does Lincoln make in the US now? I was in a hurry and should have been clearer in my post, so here it is. All things being equal, if One Company "Alemite" is using SOME US workers to build their products and One Company "Lincoln" isn't, I'm going with the company still supporting US workers. The only problem I have heard from an Alemite is ONE guy on HEF said they were hard to prime. I think the problem was he didn't know how to prime a grease gun.





gr8scott72 said:


> *Plus, that thread is really more talking about manual guns with just a few mentions of cordless guns.




The reason I used this thread is it is also deals with the lower quality of the Lincoln Guns after they moved to China. Lincoln Cheapen up the plunger lock on the hand guns. Had you bothered to look in the Lubrication Forum on the top of the first page is the thread on The Best Cordless Grease Gun. 

Heres the link to the Lubrication Forum
***********************************/Forum/forumdisplay.php?f=84

I'm going to use Alemite Guns from now on. 
Just my 2 Cents.


----------



## keith66 (Jan 18, 2009)

we use lincolns


----------



## Adam in VA (Jan 19, 2009)

I'm also recommending the Lincoln. I've used one where I work for several years and purchased my own about 2 years ago. No problems yet.


----------

